# Mini Scale racing at HIRCR.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hey Andy. You still want my M18? I wanna get another MiniZ. Lets work something out.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Lets do it. Been wanting to run the onroad thing for to long now. I just dont get paid again till next monday. Stupid bimonthly pay period.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> Lets do it. Been wanting to run the onroad thing for to long now. I just dont get paid again till next monday. Stupid bimonthly pay period.


Thats fine. Im not sure what I want yet. Trey says the 2.4 ghz is better but they dont make a module for the M11 yet. When your ready Ill just have you order the stuff from Cristian.

http://www.hircr.com/

http://www.reflexracing.net/


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I could just pull my reciever out of my 1/8th scale and use it. If I do that I wont need to buy one for a while. So I can run it for sure this weekend or what?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> I could just pull my reciever out of my 1/8th scale and use it. If I do that I wont need to buy one for a while. So I can run it for sure this weekend or what?


Yea. I might meet ya up there.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

make sure everything is ready to go on it for friday. I think Trey practices on friday. Whats the schedule again?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> make sure everything is ready to go on it for friday. I think Trey practices on friday. Whats the schedule again?


Everything is ready now. I went through the car last time I ran. Check his site for times.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm gonna make my boss mad today and tell him I aint workin saturdayz any more. He needz to relize that RC is just way more important than work. Its not like I actually work on saturdayz anyway.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trey. I have a car at home with a burnt reverse fet. Can I just pick up the 2.4 ghz pcb in put it in a MR02 chassis? And just how bad are those radios? I dont feel like buying a Ko Propo and another module.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

You would be better stayin with AM than the lazer tag looking kyosho 2.4 radio.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> You would be better stayin with AM than the lazer tag looking kyosho 2.4 radio.


Do you have an extra AM PCB laying around?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep but no servos which means soldering required unlike with a new board. Probably be easier to replace fets


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Yep but no servos which means soldering required unlike with a new board. Probably be easier to replace fets


I know how to solder!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Hopefully you can solder better than you drive a slotcar.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> Hopefully you can solder better than you drive a slotcar.


Your the one that quit when we switched cars and lanes.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

go buy the lap counter today so we can settle the score once and for all.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yea?

http://www.reflexracing.net/proddetail.asp?prod=30480TM%2DB&cat=27


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

...


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Wow Biff, how did you find a picture of you AND Chris racing?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LOL


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Who's that in the white t shirt?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> Who's that in the white t shirt?


Thats Josh.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I was there too . I'm just to fast to be captured on camera.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> I was there too . I'm just to fast to be captured on camera.


Cristian will be bringing my Mini Z to the track Saturday! WooHoo!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Chris looks like a petiphile in that picture. LOL


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

When does he not? haha


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> Chris looks like a petiphile in that picture. LOL


This from the guy who posts on the 'Net about spanking HS boys arses?

Funny Ron. How's your wife and my kid?


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> How's your wife and my kid?


Hahahahaha........


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I thought this was an RC thread? :headknock


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Gary said:


> Cristian will be bringing my Mini Z to the track Saturday! WooHoo!


2bad your only gonna race it 2wice a year.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> I thought this was an RC thread? :headknock


Gee Dad, the Beav started it. And now he's talking smack and taking ANOTHER thread off topic. He's in big trouble!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im fired up about getting back into Mini Zs. I allways liked those cars. Especially when tires only cost $4.


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

I think I'll take a look at this 1/18 stuff. I've enjoyed my RC stuff a lot, but since I'm getting a divorce there is no way i keep my 1/8 car. How much do the races cost at hircr? All I would need is the 18r and some extra batteries correct? - i've already got a charger that I'm keeping for my sons slash.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

chucked said:


> I think I'll take a look at this 1/18 stuff. I've enjoyed my RC stuff a lot, but since I'm getting a divorce there is no way i keep my 1/8 car. How much do the races cost at hircr? All I would need is the 18r and some extra batteries correct? - i've already got a charger that I'm keeping for my sons slash.


Racing is $10.  18R is fine but if you want to go even easier on your budget, take a good look at the Mini Zs!

Car and radio. $139.99 http://www.reflexracing.net/products.asp?cat=27

All the hop ups youll ever need. $144.99 http://www.reflexracing.net/proddetail.asp?prod=rx105&cat=21

3 Battery packs at $6.99 each. http://www.reflexracing.net/proddetail.asp?prod=BP1000&cat=1

For just over $300 you can run what two world champions race, and actually race against two world champs!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Gary said:


> For just over $300 you can run what two world champions race, and actually race against two world champs!


And also the BRCC stock champion.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Miniz actually costs more than the 18R and require more parts to make them competitive. I spent $165 on an 18R on the way to the track and won the race with it BOX STOCK. Box stock 18R is also competitive at the M&M track.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Mini Z is quite a bit more pricey, once you move to the mods (like the world champs run). Like Ron said, 18R (rally) $180'ish RTR, and totally capable of winning.

One thing to look at is where you would want to run however. The rally class isn't so big at HIRCR these days, although Trey has some ideas for running them in an off road setting...so that may take off. At HIRCR the M18 is the bigger on-road class, but there is also off-road on Fridays. For this the dominant cars are the Associated 18b and 18t (buggy and truck) and the Vendetta and Vendetta ST (buggy and truggy), all of which are around the same price RTR. Rather you chose off road or rally these cars can be raced at HIRCR on one weekend, then MnM the next.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

With that said, I wouldn't mind running mini-z F1.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm going to get back into Mini Z's myself...as soon as I have $400 extra to spend lol.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey Guff, do they race m18's at M+M?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

No


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Official word from Trey is no racing Friday night. Saturday is iffy


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Hopefully Sunday for sure though. I'm excited about doin the mini scale thing again.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Are y'all running stock Mini Z's too or just the FET cars? I saw a suweeet ready set yesterday, but I decided not to buy it until I see if Ike costs me any money.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Are y'all running stock Mini Z's too or just the FET cars? I saw a suweeet ready set yesterday, but I decided not to buy it until I see if Ike costs me any money.


Check Danny's site bro!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Chris, you still have that car you bought from me?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> Chris, you still have that car you bought from me?


Negative, I'd quit racing the things and needed to clear some stuff out. It was easy to sell though since it had qualified for the PN World though, LOL. That's why I'm asking about Stock, now way I'd get it and get the fets soldered in, etc. in time.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

How did it qualify for the pn worlds, I wasnt driving it.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> How did it qualify for the pn worlds, I wasnt driving it.


That's exactly how.


----------

